# family with young kids moving to Ensenada / Rosarito



## chardbar (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello,

We are looking for a private, bilingual school in either Ensenada or Rosarito for our 6 and 8 year old boys. So far I have seen Colegio Rodriguez Cabrillo and Cristobal Colon in Ensenada and Coegio Colina de la Luz, Instituto de las Americas Bilingue, and Colegio Ingles in Rosarito. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

15 Minutes north of Rosarito close to Real DelMar is Reina Isabel. Very nice bilingual school. About 20 mintues north of Rosarito in Playas De Tijuana is the Colegio Ingles. Good luck


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

I see you are in Ensenada. I would go with one of the schools there.


----------

